# lowering a Marzocchi 55R for DJ



## BikeMk (Mar 2, 2004)

Does anyone know if it is possible to space out the negative travel spring on a 'zocchi 55R? Would this even make a good DJ fork? I'm in need of a cheap-ish 20mm through axle fork, don't mind lowering one...and Marzocchi is willing to do a crash replacement deal

Other ideas?


----------



## dirtjumper202 (May 11, 2007)

I've seen it done lowered to 80mm and its a hell of a beefy ass fork for dj/pk but it does its job well.......so your saying you broke one and marz is willing to replace it for you and your gonna lower that one?


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Correct me of I'm wrong... butttttt I do believe the 55r is the only one out of the 55 series that can be spaced out/lowered. All of the others are not able to because of their eta/tst2/whatever cartriges... 

I see no reason with it considering people lower 66vf's (or have in the past). But weight might be the only thing one would not like.


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

I found a weight of 6.05 lbs. Am I to assume that that does not include the steerer tube? How much weight would you save cutting 40mm off the coil? 1/4 lb maybe?

Beefy, and still marginally lighter than a DJ. Cheap too.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

yeah, no steer or fork-oil. Looping off 40mm reallllyy wont loose that much weight. But it may suprise me. I can measure what I cut off the spring from my dj.... but I imagine the 55r spring is much softer, in which case i'd cut it at least 10mm short just to stiffen it up a wee bit..


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

A Grove said:


> yeah, no steer or fork-oil. Looping off 40mm reallllyy wont loose that much weight. But it may suprise me. I can measure what I cut off the spring from my dj.... but I imagine the 55r spring is much softer, in which case i'd cut it at least 10mm short just to stiffen it up a wee bit..


It's got air preload on the other side though, might leave some room for adjustment.

Of course, you can always cut more off later...

Out of curiosity, what does the Pike U-Turn coil weigh?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Andrewpalooza said:


> Out of curiosity, what does the Pike U-Turn coil weigh?


5.4 lbs with 265mm steer tube and Maxle for the 409 coil U-turn. 0.4 pounds lighter for the model with the alu steer and hollow crown.


----------

